

Watch movies or listen to music from YouTube simultaneously with friends. - e1ven
http://www.synchtube.com/

======
e1ven
Not mine, but it looked interesting.

From Reddit:

Hey guys. My friend and I built this app in our free time after school/work.
It started off as a fun personal app to just watch movies together with, but
now we have buttoned it up a bit, and hope other people can find it useful.
One feature I wanted to point out was social playlists. You and your friends
can join a room, simultaneously make a YouTube video playlist together then
sit back, relax and watch/listen together. It basically does what it says,
synchronize YouTube, and if you have a few minutes feel free to stop by and
look around. All feedback is MUCH welcomed. Cheers

